

Apple Files Brief Calling Department of Justice Remedy 'Draconian' - vilaro
http://www.macrumors.com/2013/08/02/apple-files-brief-calling-department-of-justice-remedy-draconian-and-punitive/

======
mrt0mat0
i think the punishment fits the crime. Severe punishment should be expected
for trying to steal from their customers.

